# 92941 PCI of acute MI



## EmilyDingee (Feb 12, 2013)

Due to ST sehment elevation MI the patient was recommended for an emergent catheterization and possible intervention. 
Our Doctor proformed 
LH Cath
4 stents placed in the LD
Thrombectomy-LD
Angioplasty-LD
I am looking at useing codes 93458-26/59, 92941-LD,92973.
Is the angioplasty included in this code even though there is new medical necessity for it?
I also see the thrombectomy is included however this I am under the impression this is for "aspiration" thrombectomy not mechanical.

Thank you,
Emily Dingee CPC


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 12, 2013)

As long as a true heart cath was performed then yes, you could bill 93458-26-59. 

I agree with 92941. Angioplasty would be included in 92941, "any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty." 

I would think you could bill for thrombectomy 92973 for _mechanical_, so I agree with you. I haven't heard that you can't bill the 92973 with 92941, you could always double check NCCI.


----------



## EmilyDingee (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input Julie!


----------

